# Lets Start a List of What Works/Doesn't work in WWDC Panther DP



## prophet6 (Jun 25, 2003)

Loaded Panther on TiPB 667 last night, clean install. Loaded most of my apps, here is what I found: 

Photoshop 7 - Ok 
GoLive 6 - Ok 
InDesign 2.something - Ok 
Reader 6 - Ok 
MS Office v.x - OK 

Macromedia Studio MX - All apps OK 

MenuMeters - Not so Ok, won't save prefs... 
Salling Clicker - Kind of quirky, not all scripts work as planned 
Keynote - Gives me error to restart the app every time I launch 
Konfabulator - Broken 
PGP 8.02 - Mail.app integration broken 
MailPriority - Broken 


Mail.app - Love what they have done, but it is in a really dev state right now...as to be expected. when typing in compose/reply i get doubled text especially spaces and punctuiation. This is the killer for me to switch back 

System Prefs - Still in dev state, most are OK, but some seem to hang and not completely draw the window... 

Speed overall seems better, which is awesome for a dev build, carbon apps seem snappier, especially Office... 

Love the new finder and UI look. Sad to go back, but little incompatabilities and the dev point of Mail are forcing me back to 10.2.6......


----------



## Jason (Jun 25, 2003)

Adobe photoshop, illustrator, indesign - ok
macromedia studio mx - ok
epson 1280 with jag driver - ok
epson 2450 scanner twain - broken
net monitor - broken
camino - broken
mozilla - broken
streamline - ok

tbc...


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 25, 2003)

interesting ... 

a pre-warning to anyone about 1) telling where they got their developer build (when it was not in wwdc) and 2) asking where to get such. so keep such info or questions private and out of board.


----------



## Jason (Jun 25, 2003)

i assume you are telling the first poster


----------



## prophet6 (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *interesting ...
> 
> a pre-warning to anyone about 1) telling where they got their developer build (when it was not in wwdc) and 2) asking where to get such. so keep such info or questions private and out of board.  *




Agreed....although mine was from WWDC as an attendee.....


----------



## mr. k (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey guys how many of you actually have the panther build... And how many are at WWDC right now?  I won't ask how, just who ;^)


----------



## eric halfabee (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi Jason

Interesting to see Streamline in your list of broken apps. Are you talking of the Adobe product? If so I didn't know they had released an OS X version. But then I don't know much.



eric


----------



## Jason (Jun 25, 2003)

streamline is one of the working apps 

and yes, its the classic version 

im still testing stuff


----------



## steven_lufc (Jun 25, 2003)

toast 5.2.1 - not ok


----------



## 3mors (Jun 26, 2003)

menumeters is OK on my panther.


----------



## Arden (Jun 26, 2003)

How does Classic run in 10.3 so far?  How does it run overall?  I sure hope it's a lot speedier than Jaguar.  And I hope Safari works.


----------



## Jason (Jun 26, 2003)

classic seems a tad faster, but its still classic


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 26, 2003)

So, how many of us / you do actually have the Panther already? You have one week of voting time now (from 26 June) ...


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 26, 2003)

Documents To Go not working here.


----------



## RPS (Jun 26, 2003)

Has anyone tried logging as root? I am root as default, and Finder doesn't work. Other than that, all my apps work except for Toast.


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 26, 2003)

I tried logging in as root once. It just hung trying to load the Finder. Haven't tried it again since.


----------



## RPS (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone got a solution for this?


----------



## danielsh (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm at the WWDC, and I've got a copy of Panther. Can't install it, though---my laptop's display is broken, so I have to mirror it to an external monitor, but Panther's installer refuses to do anything but extend the desktop. It behaves this way with an LCD monitor, a CRT monitor, and a television.

Do any of you know if the keyboard shortcut for display mirroring has changed? F7 and Cmnd-1 both failed to do anything.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Jason (Jun 26, 2003)

virtual pc is much slower and slows down the rest of the system


(ie i think the system uses more cpu than jag)


----------



## Jason (Jun 27, 2003)

proteus works on another install of panther, so i think it might just be proteus

also kungtunes does not work


----------



## RPS (Jun 27, 2003)

MSN Messenger works, but when you enter a message, the scrollbar doesnn't automaticly scroll down anymore, so after each and every word, you have to manually put the scrollbar down.


----------



## Jason (Jun 27, 2003)

ok, the newest version of kung-tunes does work

im going to dl a nightly of camino again and see if anythings fixed


----------



## 3mors (Jun 28, 2003)

what about toast? i read that it doesn't works on panther ...

anyone with working toast?


----------



## RPS (Jun 28, 2003)

Nope, Toast just doesn't work yet. But don't worry, when Panther will be given to the public, these minor bugs will a be sorted out. That's why developers get 10.3 early.


----------



## 3mors (Jun 28, 2003)

I know ...
I wanted only to use panther now on one of my macs with burner.


----------



## fryke (Jun 28, 2003)

You can burn with Disk Utility, Finder and iTunes. Works just fine for me.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 28, 2003)

I can't for the life of me, get Photoshop 7 to work.

I reinstalled it 3 times and it just says "An unexpected and unrecoverable problem has occured because you do not have the neccesary access privileges."
BAH, I'm the administrator on this computer.


----------



## danielsh (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Captain Code _
> *I can't for the life of me, get Photoshop 7 to work.[...]*



Cap'n, have you tried sudo open /Path/To/Photoshop.app in the Terminal? If it's complaining about administrator privileges, that might do the trick.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 28, 2003)

Just tried it now..  Still got the same error .  Pretty strange as it works on other people's installs of Panther.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 28, 2003)

Safari is a bit buggy.  Sometimes the text in this text box I'm typing this into will dissappear.  If I scroll down and back up it'll show up.


----------



## Dominyo (Jun 28, 2003)

Right clicking on a folder and selecting "Remove folder actions" doesn't seem to work, I have to go to "Configure Folder Actions" to remove them.


----------



## jeb1138 (Jun 28, 2003)

Final Cut Pro 3 & 4 don't work right for me in Panther.

uControl is also broken, and Cocoa Gestures now makes weird things happen sometimes.


----------



## 3mors (Jun 29, 2003)

Photoshop 7.0.1 works for me.
And it's faster than on Jaguar


----------



## RPS (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm an admin and as an admin I can't install pithhelmet because "I don't have sufficient priviledges". But of course, I do.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 29, 2003)

I have Photoshop 7.0.  Just updated it to 7.0.1 and still the same problem


----------



## fryke (Jun 29, 2003)

Maybe try and make sure that you really, really, really get rid of everything Adobe, then reinstall all the Adobe apps and updates that you have. Must say: I had no problems with Adobe apps in Panther so far. All working fine.

(Don't forget the Application Support folders!)


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 29, 2003)

Just tried reinstalling after deleting everything Adobe on my drive.  Still same problem.  I guess it doesn't like me::evil::


----------



## fryke (Jun 29, 2003)

Hmm... Then you've got me... Maybe SOMETHING ELSE is preventing it from running. What does the console.app say when PS fails to launch?


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 29, 2003)

It doesn't say much in the Console:

SysBreakStr: An unexpected exception has occurred.
SysBreakStr: An unexpected and unrecoverable problem has occurred (primary). Exiting.


----------



## i.panther (Jun 30, 2003)

cocoagestures doesn't work anymore


----------



## uoba (Jul 1, 2003)

Kensington Mouseworks system pref isn't working too great.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 1, 2003)

Strange thing with Expose.

If I have a bunch of windows open in Safari(about 10), and press F9 or F10, it'll shrink the windows but then as soon as they're shrunken, they go back to normal.  Pretty strange.  
If I hold down F9 or F10 they'll stay small, but if I have less windows than that, around 5 or 6, I don't have to hold down the F key to get it to stay shrunken.


----------



## GraphicUmp (Jul 1, 2003)

Kensington MouseWorks didn't work too well for me, either.

Mail and Safari both worked fine for me.

I had to go back to my 10.2.6 install (put Panther on the internal SCSI drive) because it refused to load the extensions for my 80 GB drive, which hangs from an Acard ultra ata-66 pci card. It wouldn't see the drive at all, which is where all the good stuff is  , like Photoshop.


----------



## Decado (Jul 1, 2003)

I cant import tracks from a cd into iTunes. It just says it cant find the file... anybody know why (except the obvious answer that this is a beta)?


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone get Dreamweaver MX to work?
I have Panther on a separate drive, so Dreamweaver can't find the registration info, so it prompts for the serial number. 
I put it in and click ok and it just quits.


----------



## sailgreg (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Captain Code _
> *Anyone get Dreamweaver MX to work?
> I have Panther on a separate drive, so Dreamweaver can't find the registration info, so it prompts for the serial number.
> I put it in and click ok and it just quits. *



Yep, it works fine for me on Panther 

Mozilla doesnt work for me (1.3, and 1.4), and the battery on my iBook lasts about an hour less then it did in Jaguar (With the same settings).

I cant access windows shares, and windows printing works a little, but there are always errors on the page 

I think I will remove the included gimp-print package, and install the latest one and try that, because it worked fine in Jaguare 

Every 4 hours or so, Panther stops excepting mouse imput from me, I can move the mouse, but cant click things.

The keyboard still works, and if I manage to logout (I did 2 times, but the others I had to reboot) then login again, everything is back to normal  

But panther is pretty sweet, and I think I will keep using it because everything seems to be working fine  exept what I have above


----------



## Decado (Jul 1, 2003)

Trashed the iTunes prefs, and now it works  but i cant get preview to work. the miniatures work but the big space is grey... any thoughts?


----------



## JAC (Jul 1, 2003)

I have keynote working. 
All Adobe-OK
Dreamweaver...No cut action. Crashes trying to insert an image
Maill.app is a bit tricky...Trouble indexing.
Live Stage Pro 3- Dead

Beyond that I don't know. But It's working great. Very Stable. It's the main system in a PBG4667. 
I kept 10.2.6 on the G4500 Desktop though.


----------



## Decado (Jul 1, 2003)

Welcome to MACOSX.COM, JAC!


----------



## JAC (Jul 1, 2003)

Thank you Decado. Nice to be here.


----------



## cabbage (Jul 1, 2003)

--Dreamweaver MX problem
Copy this folder from your old partition to the new one
/Library/Application Support/Macromedia

--Photoshop Problem
make sure to delete
/Library/Application Support/Adobe


----------



## Dehuti (Jul 3, 2003)

CCC (Carbon Copy Cloner) won't run in 10.3 beta.


----------



## Decado (Jul 3, 2003)

Preview: Does anyone get Preview.app to work?
iTunes: Cant import CD tracks from main account when other account is in the background, but i can imoprt from them. FUS effect doesnt work when music is playing on main account.


----------



## filwin (Jul 3, 2003)

Camino won't work, latest nightly shows only blank Frames and the official 0.7 release crashes on startup, i already trashed prefs, without a result.
Videolan client won't play sound with most divx-Movies.

Phil


----------



## uoba (Jul 3, 2003)

Preview works fine for me, can't explain why not for you though


----------



## Decado (Jul 3, 2003)

Have trashed the prefs etc, but to no use


----------



## cabbage (Jul 3, 2003)

Can't get Photoshop 8 Beta 64 to run.  Works fine in Jaguar

>>CCC (Carbon Copy Cloner) won't run
I don't think you'll need it.  Check out Disk Utility.  They already integrated NetRestore into it.  Parts of CCC too.  Guess that's why Apple hired Bombich.

Anyone notice any differences in Classic?  The menu bar is much needed.


----------



## alphap1us (Jul 3, 2003)

This may not be of interest to anyone else but Macamp Lite isnot working for me.  I need this becasue it is the only mac porgarm that plays unlengthened .shn files.  It tries to launch but can't and no worning panel comes up.  I suspect we have lost it permenently, since it is not begin updated anymore. Sigh


----------



## Decado (Jul 3, 2003)

When ctrl-clicking a folder in the dock and browsing it that way, the aliases-icons gets messed up when you move the mouse over them. and some icons vanish.


----------



## cabbage (Jul 3, 2003)

It's of interest to me alphap1us.  I guess it doesn't work for .flac either.

I wish I knew enough programming to port the MacAmp plug-ins to iTunes since they killed MacAmp lite.

Wait that means I can't listen to any shn or flac in Panther. That sucks!  I'll have to try and figure it out.


----------



## uoba (Jul 3, 2003)

Been trying the Address Book print labels option, very good... also, now allows you to print your contacts (as opposed to copy and pasting them originally!) All good, except the preview system for seeing the preview is messed up in a big way.


----------



## sesh (Jul 4, 2003)

hi everyone,
I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. Like u i installed Panther everything seems to be working except for my mircosoft bluetooth mouse. I cant seem to get my blue tooth setup assistant to work. It just comes up with an error message. Can anyone let me know if they got there bluetooth to work in panther.
Thank u


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sesh _
> *hi everyone,
> I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. Like u i installed Panther everything seems to be working except for my mircosoft bluetooth mouse. I cant seem to get my blue tooth setup assistant to work. It just comes up with an error message. Can anyone let me know if they got there bluetooth to work in panther.
> Thank u *



About the Bluetooth problem... I've done everything Bluetooth under Panther related to mobiles (up to 5 SonyEricsson and Nokia mobiles) and everything work like a charm!  Unfortunately I don't have the same mouse as you but what the heck? Can you tell us what is the exact error that you seem to get AND what exactly are trying to do at that time? 

Let us know...


----------



## sesh (Jul 4, 2003)

Thank you for ur quick reply. I get the error when i double click on "bluetooth setup assistant". it comes with the following error. "An unexpected error occurred (error code - 10817)". I have a bluetooth phone aswell (T68i) which osx does not find when i do a search in bluetooth. They both worked perfect in 10.2,
Any help is very much appreciated.

Thanks again.


______________________________
Ti500 my first apple which i bought 2 years ago. now i am hooked.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sesh _
> *Thank you for ur quick reply. I get the error when i double click on "bluetooth setup assistant". it comes with the following error. "An unexpected error occurred (error code - 10817)". I have a bluetooth phone aswell (T68i) which osx does not find when i do a search in bluetooth. They both worked perfect in 10.2,
> Any help is very much appreciated.
> 
> ...



Did you try to enable at your T68i the ability to be discoverable and set Bluetooth to On (not to Automatically)?

Under Panther you have only to re-enable the Paired devices again and then you will be able to Bluetooth-work again.

What is strange for me is that your Assistant doesn't start... Did you fresh-install Panther or you "upgraded" your Jaguar? I did a fresh install and the Bluetooth worked from the get-go with T68i (we have the same mobile).

What about the Bluetooth (USB or built-in?) device you use? Did you try to test it under another Panther install?

Your user account is able to Admin the OS X? If not (or even yes) did you try the Bluetooth function with a new user account on your Panther?

Is it easy to reinstall Panther and see what gives or too many things will brake? 

Some questions instead of more answers


----------



## sesh (Jul 5, 2003)

I did a fresh install. Actually i installed panther 2 times both times the same result soon as u double click the bluetooth setup assistant it comes with that error. 

I am using the bluetooth adapter that comes with the microsoft mouse which is a USB one.

my user account is Admin and i tried using it in 2 profiles still the same fault.

I hope my answers helped.


----------



## JAC (Jul 5, 2003)

The VR Works 2.1 doesn't work. on my system PB667 768megs of Ram. Funny, I couldn't get classic to start, UNTIL I trashed all the"(OS9)" stuff that panther installed at the root level. Now Classic working well. STILL can't get dreamweaver to not crash when inserting an image.
Anyone had that issue?


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sesh _
> *I did a fresh install. Actually i installed panther 2 times both times the same result soon as u double click the bluetooth setup assistant it comes with that error.
> 
> I am using the bluetooth adapter that comes with the microsoft mouse which is a USB one.
> ...



...with another Bluetooth adaptor? Could that be that your Panther Preview copy has corrupted files on the CDs? What about pairing? Did you try to delete previous pairings and configure new ones (this, you will have to do it in your mobile first then at your computer)?

So, far the Bluetooth problem you have is mysterious to say the least!  

Don't despair! It is just a Preview anyways


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *virtual pc is much slower and slows down the rest of the system
> 
> 
> (ie i think the system uses more cpu than jag) *


There is a global preference settng to control that:






There is also PC setting one for RAM:


----------



## Jason (Jul 5, 2003)

yeah thats old news to me, trust me lol


----------



## Decado (Jul 6, 2003)

After much trying i have figured out that Preview.app only works for me when i have set the OS language to english. It totally disrespects my native language and only show grey where the picture is supposed to be  i also tried setting just the preview.app to english, but that didnt work. it has to be the entire Finder. Anyone else there with non englisg finders who it works for?


----------



## Jason (Jul 6, 2003)

i noticed when you open multiple images in preview now it doesnt load into the drawer it loads them all in different windows   

thats a HUGE bummer for me, cause i used to use preview to load up a days worth of pictures to look at them quickly before i choose which to work with...

any ideas guys?


----------



## Decado (Jul 6, 2003)

It works for me... do you have "auto load all thumbnails" checked?


----------



## Decado (Jul 6, 2003)

wait... ignore that. it only works with pdf-documents.


----------



## Decado (Jul 6, 2003)

ignore that again (i must look like a fool)! Now it works dubble-clivkeing several jpg's and they end up thumbnailed in the same window. This time i tried with three pictures that i saved as something.jpg in preview.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 7, 2003)

It seems the classic doesn't work on my panther. I believe it has something to do with my german language pack. Did anyone else install an non-english language pack and classic working just fine?
I get an error, that some additional tools are missing?!


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *It seems the classic doesn't work on my panther. I believe it has something to do with my german language pack. Did anyone else install an non-english language pack and classic working just fine?
> I get an error, that some additional tools are missing?! *



...OS 9 installed? Cause if you have I can help you overcome this problem... But only if you have OS 9 installed


----------



## ghost (Jul 7, 2003)

Has anyone tired this with Panther?

Drag a folder from a shared volume to the favourites panel in the Finder window, then disconnect. The folder remains in the favorites panel but there's no way to get rid of it.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

hulkaros, you mean on the same partition of 10.3? I have macos 9 on another partition. But I never tried booting in there. Just know classic works over 10.2.6...


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *hulkaros, you mean on the same partition of 10.3? I have macos 9 on another partition. But I never tried booting in there. Just know classic works over 10.2.6... *



...keep a backup of your existing OS 9 install just in case that we damage it... 

First of all, you MUST boot into OS 9 

-Open folder /System/Library/CoreServices 
-Find the file "Classic Startup.app" and right click on it
-Select "Show package contents"
-Open the folder /System/Library/CoreServices/Classic Startup/Contents/Resources 
-Inside folder "Resources" there should be some files with extensions of ".lproj".
-Select "English.lproj" and press Command(Apple)+D to duplicate it
-Rename the duplicated file into "German.lproj"

Restart in Panther Preview and give the Classic a shot! If all went according to plan your Classic should startup just fine 

Let me know what gives because I could be dead wrong about all the above


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

::angel:: 
Good job hulkaros! Thanks a lot!
Ok, actually that idea of the language-pack was it. I didn't have to boot into macos9.
Perfect! 
*KISSSS*


----------



## uoba (Jul 8, 2003)

Ahhh, I love a happy ending  

Anyways, a word of warning concerning Mail.app...

I sent a couple e-mails out last week, only to find, upon checking my sent messages, they had all been cut right down to just the signature! (The recipients received their mail intact). However, I had no record of what I had sent (unless they reply back with the message, or I printed, or backed up). Thankfully, since this is a preview, I'm not stoopid enough to send critical stuff out.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *::angel::
> Good job hulkaros! Thanks a lot!
> Ok, actually that idea of the language-pack was it. I didn't have to boot into macos9.
> ...


----------



## tkdragon (Jul 9, 2003)

Has anyone been able to print on Jaguar, with, oh let's say an Epson Stylus C82? I've _heard_ that it won't work because it doesn't recognize the print drivers. _If_ this were the case, what would be the remedy for this ailment?


----------



## Decado (Jul 9, 2003)

My Saltek (usb game-control) doesnt work with Panther.


----------



## Jason (Jul 9, 2003)

my epson 1280 works perfectly *shrugs*

using jag drivers


----------



## bookem (Jul 15, 2003)

Cubase SX works, but there are a few display problems, particuarly with the transport bar.  It's a little snappier though.

Logic seems to work fine.  Also a little quicker.

MOTU 828 MK1 driver doesn't work. At least not version 1.02.  Just fails to load when the 828 is connected.

Peak 3.2.1 works, and does seem to be slightly quicker also.  I haven't been able to make it crash, even with very large files.


----------



## Cat (Jul 15, 2003)

TeXShop 1.28 works well, and is even a bit faster AFAICT, but I am unable to make new files via File>New or Cmd+N.


----------



## RPS (Jul 15, 2003)

iDVD 3 doesn't work for me, version 3.0.1 at least. I didn't try iDVD before the new update.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2003)

wasn't iDVD included in the panther disc 2?
why shouldn'T it work?!?!


----------



## RPS (Jul 15, 2003)

Why shouldn't it work? It should work. If I try to create a new project, I can't save the .dvdproj file anywhere, if I click create, nothing happens.


----------



## ace008 (Jul 18, 2003)

keyboard no longer lights up after installing panther on my 17" PB, any fixes?


----------



## bookem (Jul 18, 2003)

The cube effect doesn't work on non QE cards, but Expose does.  At least on my Cube.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 18, 2003)

I've tried Expos&#233; on everything from >=iMac G3/400/256MB RAM and works like a charm! Although, the Cube effect isn't working at least the Fast User Switching is FAST! I still cannot understand how Apple did it and especially in a Preview product! Anyone with XP and 1-2 years old Wintels/AMDs (and depending on the apps even on new ones) will understand me better on this  It is DAMN fast! Not just the switching but the way that the system works with loaded apps on all users too (I've tried it with up to 4 users)


----------



## bookem (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *I've tried Expos&#233; on everything from >=iMac G3/400/256MB RAM and works like a charm! Although, the Cube effect isn't working at least the Fast User Switching is FAST! I still cannot understand how Apple did it and especially in a Preview product! Anyone with XP and 1-2 years old Wintels/AMDs (and depending on the apps even on new ones) will understand me better on this  It is DAMN fast! Not just the switching but the way that the system works with loaded apps on all users too (I've tried it with up to 4 users)  *




That's true!  XP user switching is anything but fast, even on this P4 2600/512Mb Dell I have sitting next to me.  The system is slower with it just switched on!

But XP is only 'fast' at the foreground task, sometimes, maybe ::ha:: 


I'd say there's a noticeable difference with Expose between my iBook & Cube.  The iBook is definitely smoother.  Time to dump the Rage 128 I think


----------



## RPS (Jul 28, 2003)

Captain Code, those errors you got are really weird, I suggest a clean reinstall. The reason why some people have problems than others don't have is beyond me, but at first, I had a few bugs, then did a clean reinstall, and those bugs were gone, but new ones arrived. It's real weird. But that's what you get with an alpha..


----------



## moosepiss (Jul 30, 2003)

Just upgraded to 7B21. I drop in a blank CD, copy some files to it in finder, and click the BURN icon.... crash and burn - finder quits unexpectedly.

Any one else try this?


----------



## moosepiss (Jul 30, 2003)

a couple of reboots later and it burns now ... go figure


----------



## NY152 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bookem _
> *I'd say there's a noticeable difference with Expose between my iBook & Cube.  The iBook is definitely smoother.  Time to dump the Rage 128 I think  *



Don't get rid of that piece of Apple art. Why don't you upgrade the video card?

my 2 cents.


----------



## DJHyp3rion (Aug 1, 2003)

For me, AIM has a weird glitch. Whenever a sound is activated (sending/recieving IMs, etc.), AIM freezes for about half a second. That may not seem like much...but half a second every IM adds up. For now, I'm using iChat (I'm liking it more and more every day...lol)...so there's my 2 cents.


----------



## a-bort (Aug 4, 2003)

about ichat AV: ichat AV installer only worked on my machine after doing a little work on the installer. But then it seems to work perfectly..


----------



## cybergoober (Aug 7, 2003)

Well this is in 7B2_8_, but nevertheless...

PithHelmet will cause Safari (1.1 v90) to crash upon launch.


----------



## fryke (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY152 _
> *Don't get rid of that piece of Apple art. Why don't you upgrade the video card?*


If you read what he's written, you may notice that he plans on doing JUST that.


----------



## a-bort (Aug 10, 2003)

Does anybody no how to activate 'Secure Trash' in the 10.3 WWDC version????
It sounds great!


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

I haven't even heard about Secure Trash.  Does it have anything to do with Filevault?


----------



## RPS (Aug 10, 2003)

No, if you secure empty your trash, the files can't be recovered. Like, if the RIAA is knocking on your door, you cn quickly secure empty the trash with all your downloaded mp3's in it.  Before 7b28, you had 3 different levels (passes) of security, now it's just one.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Ah.  So how do you activate it, then?


----------



## RPS (Aug 10, 2003)

You know where it says "Empty Trash" under the Finder thing? it says "Secure Empty Trash under that now.


----------



## fryke (Aug 10, 2003)

you mean below 'empty trash' there is now 'secure empty trash'.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

That's what he said...

That's a good feature.  I should go check out all the new features.  Anyone know where I could find a good list?  Apple.com?


----------



## a-bort (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks for the tip.. I overlooked it, even though i looked very hard.. (i'm used to use shortcuts). 
Why are there 3 different options then? 1, 7 or 35 passes? I guess this means it overwrites the file 1, 7 or 35 times?

oh, Arden, i knew from apple.com os x preview that it existed, but they don't tell you there what's in included in the beta's. Therebye they don't tell you how to use everything (some things they do). This because of the beta-thing of course. But then it's quite nice to explore question and found out new options every now and then..


----------



## secretsoflife (Aug 19, 2003)

DAMN RESET FORM BUTTON.

*calms down*

okay.  just installed panther release 7A179.  wow is it cool!  too bad it's not working, in a very strange way.

i had 2 accounts when i installed it:

Leigh (admin)
Guest (standard)

under Leigh, there was

-no dock
-disabled alt-tab
-no exposé
-no Mail

but under the Guest it all worked fine.

I set up another admin account, and everything works fine there too.

any ideas?  this is just so weird.

thanks a bunch,

-Leigh


----------



## fryke (Aug 19, 2003)

Well, it's a test build. Updating the OS can have some strange effects. I'd just replace that user with the new one. And, of course, install the newer versions of Panther. But be careful and be prepared (with backups).


----------

